# estar en celo



## Santiago Jorge

I am having a hard time understanding this part of a translation I am doing.

Original:
«Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».

Mi intento:
"You say that I am crazy for breaking the ice and quenching the fire of Alma, *???*."


----------



## SDLX Master

You say I am longing to break the ice and put out the fire of that burning soul.


----------



## alexacohen

Oh Heavens.

If Alma is a woman, it means she's in heat.

That comma shouldn't be there.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> Oh Heavens.
> 
> If Alma is a woman, it means she's in heat.
> 
> That comma shouldn't be there.


 
You think Alma is a female name here because you see it in caps but it is not because you read "esa". Just my two cents.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Yes, "Alma" is the name of a specific woman in the bigger context of the letter. . ..

So, what is the "en celo" supposed to mean by itself?


----------



## alexacohen

SDLX Master said:


> You think Alma is a female name here because you see it in caps but it is not because you read "esa".


So what?
Don't tell me that people don't say, or write "esa" when referring to a woman. They do.

I still think the speaker means "in heat".


----------



## SDLX Master

Santiago Jorge said:


> Yes, "Alma" is the name of a specific woman. So, what is the "en celo" supposed to mean by itself?


 
Ok. If Alma is a name in the line, then the structure is poor because we do not refer to people with demonstratives, i.e. Ese Santiago, Esa Alexa, etc etc etc
I think you should check the source sentence again.


----------



## scaque

"en celo" is actually "in heat", but I don't think that's the most appropriate translation. In my opinion, the author is using this as a metaphore of desire or eagerness. By the way, if there is a character whose name is Alma, there is obviously a play on words.


----------



## alexacohen

SDLX Master said:


> Ok. If Alma is a name in the line, then the structure is poor because we do not refer to people with demonstratives, i.e. Ese Santiago, Esa Alexa, etc etc etc


Yes, colloquially we do, and also when we want to imply that we consider the person unworthy of our respect. 
If I say "No quiero tratos con ese SDLX Master" it would mean I despise you.

The structure is indeed poor, and that is precisely why Santiago is having trouble translating it. 
He would not have the slightest doubt if the sentence had been correctly written.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

OK, thanks everybody!

SDLX Master, while not correct Spanish, young Mexicans use it all the time in their "street" language.


----------



## loladamore

SDLX Master said:


> Ok. If Alma is a name in the line, then the structure is poor because we do not refer to people with demonstratives, i.e. Ese Santiago, Esa Alexa, etc etc etc


 
Perhaps not in Peru, but it's very common here in México.

_En celo_ is on heat (BE) or in heat (AE). I'm not sure what/who's so hot (on heat), the _yo_ who is _loco_ for Alma, or Alma's fire.


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> Yes, colloquially we do, and also when we want to imply that we consider the person unworthy of our respect.
> If I say "No quiero tratos con ese SDLX Master" it would mean I despise you.
> 
> The structure is indeed poor, and that is precisely why Santiago is having trouble translating it.
> He would not have the slightest doubt if the sentence had been correctly written.


 
Regardless of your feelings for me , yes, I agree the combination of demonstrative + name is used, which is not what I stated, but meant to say.
Anyway, just for the fun of it, it'd be nice if Santiago could possibly come up with the true source sentence to actually figure out which of us were somewhat close to being right.


----------



## alexacohen

scaque said:


> "en celo" is actually "in heat", but I don't think that's the most appropriate translation. In my opinion, the author is using this as a metaphore of desire or eagerness. By the way, if there is a character whose name is Alma, there is obviously a play on words.


Well, I am reading it as a Spaniard would; maybe for a Mexican is different. 
"En celo" in Spain is not applied to human females; it is demeaning and implies that the woman in question is slightly akin to a nymphomaniac.

Maybe he his referring to himself:

You say I'm crazy for quenching the fire of that Alma, (that I am) in heat.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

This comes from a letter written by a young Mexican male, who through a heavy use of slang and poor grammar and punctuation, is explaining how he is smitten in love, (lust?) for Alma whom he recently met. I believe, he believes, in a rather grandiose manner, she feels the same for him as he does for her. . . .. 

So, what I think I will do is translate it this way,
"You say I am eager to break the ice and quench the fire of Alma in heat."


----------



## alacant

Santiago Jorge said:


> I am having a hard time understanding this part of a translation I am doing.
> 
> Original:
> «Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».
> 
> Mi intento:
> "You say that I am crazy for breaking the ice and quenching the fire of Alma, *???*."


 

You say I'm crazy to break the ice and put out the fire of this Alma, on heat.

You think I want to break the ice and put out the fire of that hot Alma.

(of that Alma, who is begging for it!).

Some thoughts on the subject from England.

Cheers, Santiago, ala


----------



## Jaén

Santiago Jorge said:


> This comes from a letter written by a young Mexican male, who through a heavy use of slang and poor grammar and punctuation, is explaining how he is smitten in love, (lust?) for Alma whom he recently met. I believe, he believes, in a rather grandiose manner, she feels the same for him as he does for her. . . ..
> 
> So, what I think I will do is translate it this way,
> "You say I am eager to break the ice and quench the fire of Alma in heat."



I agree with you here, Santiago.

As a Mexican, I can say that "to be loco for something" is more to be eager for (doing something, in this case).

And about he use of "ese(a) + personal name", it is also very common in Mexico, specially for people with lower schooling. The comma is completely wrong.

Saludos, pandilla!



 Hola, Lola!


----------



## aurilla

«Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».


"You say that I'n dying to break the ice and quench the fire that burns inside that (woman called) Alma, who's in heat (yearning for a man)?"


----------



## zapirucho

Hi,
Don Juan Tenorio esta lleno de este tipo de construcciones. Creo que en realidad es un juego con el nombre 'Alma' y con el concepto 'alma'; así que voto por 'on/in heat'.
Saludos.


----------



## Mario Ness

«Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».
Estimados:
I have a different approach for understanding this construction.
And I don`t think it  is a poor constuction.
In this case, the comma lets you not to use the subject (the guy who writes the letter) again, It`s a "sujeto tacito", a subject no named
And the one who is on heat is the guy who writes.
To make it clear the translation would be (I am using one of yours):
You say that I'm eager to break the ice and quench the fire that burns inside that (woman called) Alma, (you say I am ) in heat.
It`s like saying:
This car is good, fast, expensive.
This car is good, (this car is) fast, (this car is) expensive. 
If the sentence were a little shorter it would be easier to understand:
"you say I am crazy, in heat"
Saludos


----------



## alacant

ON heat, ON!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

alacant, on my side of the great pond we say "*in* heat." In fact, I never knew until this thread that an English speaker would ever say it in any other way. I see now that "*on* heat" is what you Brits say . . ..

Mario Ness, I see you are new to the forum. Welcome! It is always great to see people with your linguistic sophistication became a part of the group. I say this, because what you said certainly "gave me some food for thought." For sure, throughout the whole letter it was the male author who seemed to be the one "in heat." Of course, having said this, being also young, and poorly educated, he was poor at his spelling and grammar throughout, including his punctuation.

For your idea to "hold water," we would have to presume the author had the technical capacity to wield the language in that way. I would say this is a proposition that is not likely. Yet, he did seem to have a creative capacity to play with the language, and he certainly had passion . . .. One can only imagine what the result would be if he could ever join technical skills to these other qualities . . ..


----------



## zapirucho

Hi,
I think the comma is Ok, just a way to show that we should pause to add extra suspense to what we are about to say, that's all. Correct rhythm and intonation when reading it is crucial to the understanding of the sentence. I think it is perfectly well written in spite of 'esa' and the comma, and, what's more, I think it is quite beautiful and poetic. I don't really believe that you can make sense of the lyrics in some English songs and you have trouble with this sentence.(Twist in my sobriety). Read it slowly and with passion, as if Alma were in front of you... Everything will make sense.
Regards.


----------



## iojfm

But if the part that says "en celo" refers to the one who's writing then the structure is certainly lacking some parallelism, since the two clauses should be more or less the length; right? Personally I think it's a derogatory term which means "horny". Just my two cents.


----------



## Jtemp

Hi, I´m from México, "en celo" means that she is sexually aroused(excited). It´s a colloquial expression, or what you say as "horny". ahahaha Bye


----------



## octoplasm

"You say that I'm dying to break the ice and quench the fire in Alma's soul, that I'm in heat"

IN heat. IN!

*ON heat* sounds like *ON drugs*, or something similar.


----------



## iojfm

As I read it "en celo" is a post modifier of Alma, not another clause.


----------



## zapirucho

Hi,
¿Por qué hay hielo?, ¿por qué hay que romperlo?, ¿dónde está el fuego?...Sinceramente, creo que es mucho más poético de lo que entendeis por 'en celo'. No es ninguna burrada, ni vejatorio, ni despreciativo, ni nada por el estilo. Viene a decir que su aspecto y su actitud es fría pero que él sabe que en su interior los sentimientos y los deseos son otros. No le ha dicho, 'Sé que se te caen las bragas cuando me ves, Alma, so cachonda'. Un poquito de sensibilidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mario Ness said:


> And the one who is on heat is the guy who writes.


 
Nope. It says there: *she* is on fire. 



alacant said:


> ON heat, ON!


 
Alacant, I believe they are saying "in heat" as applied to a cat that wants to mate:



> *celo m *
> 
> *2 Zool (en los machos) rut*
> *(en las hembras) heat: los gatos ya están en celo, cats are in heat *
> 
> *- Diccionario Espasa Concise: Español-Inglés English-Spanish*
> *© Espasa-Calpe, S.A., Madrid 2000*


 
What if we attempt to translate the sense of that pun? My try:

You say I can't wait to break the ice and put out the fire in Alma's hot soul.


----------



## fgetz

EEUU
Parece que todos son hipnotizado con el estro (y verdad que es posible que eso es lo correcto), pero hay más posibilidades:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=celo


----------



## zapirucho

Hi, 
It has just dawned on me. We are taking for granted that Alma is a name but it may not be a name; some time ago it was common for people to use capitals for nouns related to religious doctrine, so it is possible that Alma is simply 'Soul'. If you think that could be the case in your letter I suggest 'ardent Soul/soul' as a possibility.
Regards.


----------



## loladamore

What a discussion! We are dealing with a mixed metaphor here, breaking ice and putting out fire(s), put together by someone who may or may not be familiar with the rules as far as the use of commas is concerned, hence the confusion.


Santiago Jorge said:


> «Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».


I don't think it is clear if it is the speaker or Alma who is in/on heat (heat) but I don't think that really matters. Nor does it matter if we are talking about a person named Alma or the soul or both. Surely as the cunning linguists that we are (ooh er) we can come up with an equivalent ambiguous phrase thar deals with the idea of someone who's hot for another (potentially hot) person?
How poetic do you want it? Do you want mixed metaphors in the translation? Should it be colloquial?

Bla, bla, bla... here's another suggestion:



> You reckon/ You're saying I'm dying to break the ice and cool the heat in that there Alma's soul.


----------



## fgetz

EEUU
HAHAHAHA loladamore (ooh er)
Qué Freudismos


----------



## alexacohen

zapirucho said:


> Sinceramente, creo que es mucho más poético de lo que entendeis por 'en celo'. No es ninguna burrada, ni _vegatorio_, ni despreciativo, ni nada por el estilo.


No sé cuán poética pueda ser una frase que utiliza "en celo" para referirse a una persona (sea quien sea la persona en cuestión). 
A mí me parece que la poesía brilla por su ausencia. "En celo", por lo menos en España, tiene una connotación estrictamente sexual.

Y también un bombero. Equipado con una buena manga capaz de apagar un buen fuego.

No entraré en descripciones de lo que es "una buena manga" para un español.


----------



## Metztli

Santiago Jorge said:


> Original:
> «Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de esa Alma, en celo».


 
I totally agree with Alexa, it's not very poetic using "in heat" for a person, but the sentence is indeed a word game.

Alma is burning inside and as her name means "soul" the author is playing with the words and the sayings.

This burning soul... Esta Alma, en celo.

It cannot be translated accurately as Soul is not a female name in English, at least not a common one.

Best!


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, Alexa. Cierto que "en celo" corta un poco la vena poética, pero si que veo un paralelismo entre "alma en celo" con lo que conlleva de inquietud por no poder satisfacer el amor pasional y que "Alma esté en celo" porque su alma también lo está. No sé si en el escrito original existe esta idea o si ha sido una casualidad, pero el hecho es que "alma en celo" es una frase muy común para indicar que alguien no encuentra la calma en su interior...
Saludos a todos y gracias por lo que he disfrutado leyéndoos


----------



## alacant

I'm not one of those dictionary addicts, but have just checked my Collins/Grijalbo

and it states on heat (BR) animal en celo.

Cheers, ala


----------



## Jaén

Lo analizan como si se tratara de un escrito de Sheakespeare, cuando mucho será de Shakespearito.

Sólo se trata de un jovencito mexicano al que le falla la gramática, pero lo domina el vocabulario popular barriero.

Lo que quiere decirle Santiago es:

*Dices que estoy loco por romper el hielo y apagar el fuego de (esa) Alma, (que está) en celo*.

No le veo nada de poesía. Se trata de la fiebre juvenil normal en un chico soltero (aunque haya muchos que ya no lo son, claro! Pero ese es otro rollo).

Cualquier nativo de español entiende eso, y creo que Santiago ya lo comprendió del todo.

Sorry guys!





Santiago Jorge said:


> Yes, "Alma" is the name of a specific woman in the bigger context of the letter. . ..
> 
> So, what is the "en celo" supposed to mean by itself?


 


Santiago Jorge said:


> OK, thanks everybody!
> 
> SDLX Master, while not correct Spanish, young Mexicans use it all the time in their "street" language.


 


zapirucho said:


> Hi,
> I think the comma is Ok, just a way to show that we should pause to add extra suspense to what we are about to say, that's all. Correct rhythm and intonation when reading it is crucial to the understanding of the sentence. I think it is perfectly well written in spite of 'esa' and the comma, and, what's more, I think it is quite beautiful and poetic. I don't really believe that you can make sense of the lyrics in some English songs and you have trouble with this sentence.(Twist in my sobriety). Read it slowly and with passion, as if Alma were in front of you... Everything will make sense.
> Regards.


----------



## zapirucho

alexacohen said:


> No sé cuán poética pueda ser una frase que utiliza "en celo" para referirse a una persona (sea quien sea la persona en cuestión).
> ...alli va el dios en celo tras la hembra, y la caña de Pan se alza del lodo.
> (Rubén Dario. Cantos de Vida y Esperanza)
> Ah la guitarra esa mujer en celo que habla en su canto y muere en su silencio.
> (Guitarra. Mario Benedetti)
> La luciérnaga en celo relumbra más
> La mujer sin el hombre apagada va.
> (Miguel Hernández).
> No estoy en mala compañia.
> A mí me parece que la poesía brilla por su ausencia. "En celo", por lo menos en España, tiene una connotación estrictamente sexual.
> ¿Acaso no hay poesía en lo sexual?. ¿Son incompatibles?
> Y también un bombero. Equipado con una buena manga capaz de apagar un buen fuego.
> Eso ya va en gustos. Puede que alguien lo encuentre chabacano y puede que haya quien lo encuentre sublime. No hablo de gran poesía, pero sí puede haber una intención, cada uno a su nivel.
> No entraré en descripciones de lo que es "una buena manga" para un español.


 
Supongo que la mujer, que no es animal ni tampoco mamífero, nunca está en celo. Es un hecho científico, no cultural ¿verdad?.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## alexacohen

zapirucho said:


> Supongo que la mujer, que no es animal ni tampoco mamífero, nunca está en celo. Es un hecho científico, no cultural ¿verdad?.


No. Una hembra humana no está nunca en celo. Es un hecho científico.

Pero mira, algunos tipos sí que suelen estarlo. Salidos como perros en celo.

Y si el chaval mexicano te parece un poeta, es cosa de tu imaginación. A mí no me lo parece, y punto.

Edita el post: si me quieres hacer un quote, no me intercales por el medio.

Con escribir abajo lo que quieras decir es suficiente. Todos lo entenderemos.


----------



## zapirucho

Hola, de nuevo,
Perdona si en algún momento te he ofendido, no es esa mi intención. Yo creo que hay cierto lirismo en la forma de expresar su deseo, eso es todo; tú no lo crees así, vale...pero no creo que esa discrepancia deba llevarte a realizar afirmaciones tan contundentes y generales. No estoy diciendo que el chaval mejicano sea un poeta, simplemente me parece que hay cierta intención en su modo de expresarlo (yo no añado 'y punto').
Un saludo, y, de nuevo, perdona si te he molestado. Gracias.


----------



## Mario Ness

Thanks Santiago for your words!
I think that the only way to accept that the guy is on/in heat, is in a kind of poetic sense, like "el dios en celo", since being truly "en celo" is only possible for female animals.
So, if we accept that, what the guy wrote would be OK. 
Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

> Originally Posted by *zapirucho*
> ...alli va el dios en celo tras la hembra, y la caña de Pan se alza del lodo.
> (Rubén Dario. Cantos de Vida y Esperanza)
> Ah la guitarra esa mujer en celo que habla en su canto y muere en su silencio.
> (Guitarra. Mario Benedetti)
> La luciérnaga en celo relumbra más
> La mujer sin el hombre apagada va.
> (Miguel Hernández).
> No estoy en mala compañia.


Pues no he visto yo ni una sola hembra en celo en tus citas. Bueno, te concedo que la guitarra se presta a según qué imaginaciones. Lo de la luciérnaga lo veo más complicado, oye.


> ¿Acaso no hay poesía en lo sexual?. ¿Son incompatibles?


Your words, not mine.

_Tu frente destellante, carbón encendido que me arrebata a la propia conciencia, _
_duelo fulgúreo en que de pronto siento la tentación de morir, _
_de quemarme los labios con tu roce indeleble, _
_de sentir mi carne deshacerse contra tu diamante abrasador. _
_No te acerques, porque tu beso se prolonga como el choque imposible de las estrellas, _
_como el espacio que súbitamente se incendia, _
_éter propagador donde la destrucción de los mundos _
_es un único corazón que totalmente se abrasa. _

Aleixandre.



> Eso ya va en gustos. Puede que alguien lo encuentre chabacano y puede que haya quien lo encuentre sublime. No hablo de gran poesía, pero sí puede haber una intención, cada uno a su nivel.


Para hacer poesía, grande o pequeña, no basta con la intención. Hay que ser poeta.


----------



## Jaén

> Y también un bombero. Equipado con una buena manga capaz de apagar un buen fuego.
> Eso ya va en gustos. Puede que alguien lo encuentre chabacano y puede que haya quien lo encuentre sublime. _No hablo de gran poesía, pero sí puede haber una intención, cada uno a su nivel_.


Hola, Zapirucho.

Lo que hemos estado diciendo aquí (y lo que defiendo, como mexicano que soy) es que en este caso en particular no hay ninguna poesía ni nada en la frase que se analiza. Es simplemente un "chico caliente", usando un término (bastante) chabacano, que puso una coma fuera de lugar, y de ahí se armó todo este jolgorio.

La verdadera intencion de la frase que originó esta consulta ya se descubrió. Si hay relación entre sexo y poesía es un excelente tema para otro hilo. Pero en este caso no es eso lo que se discute.

Saludos.


----------



## zapirucho

Hi,
De acuerdo, pensais que es chabacano, a mí no me lo parece, eso es todo.
Jaén, tienes toda la razón. Continuar en este hilo no aportaría nada más viendo el tono que toman los comentarios.
Alexacohen, no pretendo hacer algo personal de esto. De nuevo, perdona si algo te ha molestado.
Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

zapirucho said:


> Alexacohen, no pretendo hacer algo personal de esto. De nuevo, perdona si algo te ha molestado.


Estás en un error, porque no me molesto por tonterías. Punto y dos comas.


> Supongo que la mujer, que no es animal ni tampoco mamífero, nunca está en celo. Es un hecho científico, no cultural ¿verdad?.


Las afirmaciones gratuitas (y equivocadas), del tipo de esta que copio, me parecen absurdas y las discuto. Eso es todo.


----------



## zapirucho

alexacohen said:


> Estás en un error, porque no me molesto por tonterías. Punto y dos comas.
> 
> Las afirmaciones gratuitas (y equivocadas), del tipo de esta que copio, me parecen absurdas y las discuto. Eso es todo.



Parece que científicamente se puede afirmar que el amor humano depende de los niveles de sustancias químicas tales como la dopamina, neropirefrina y serotonina. A su vez la dopamina interviene en los niveles de testosterona que es la hormona responsable del deseo sexual en ambos sexos. Y en los sentimientos de apego en la pareja animal o humana intervienen hormonas tales como la oxitocina y la vasopresina. Así que científicamente se puede concluir que la química de la reproducción se organiza con impulsos que activan la conducta hacia la satisfacción de esa necesidad biológica. Los genes desatan la química del estímulo y la posterior respuesta sexual, controlan los ciclos hormonales y alteran el metabolismo para reproducirse. Lo curioso es que las mismas sustancias químicas que activan el celo en los mamíferos desencadenan el amor entre humanos, es decir, en el enamoramiento perduran trazas de celo por no decir que es un celo culturizado. La química del amor entre los individuos no es más que respuestas mutuas a impulsos innatos que provocan determinados comportamientos con objetivo predeterminado: el coito, la reproducción.

Equivocada, tal vez, gratuita no.
Saludos y adios.


----------



## kidika

Sin ánimo de hacer de juez de nada y metiéndome un poco donde no me llaman, tengo que decir que estoy de acuerdo con Zapirucho, a mi sí me parece que hay cierta poesía en la oracioncita dichosa. A lo mejor si lo cantara Sabina a todos nos parecería estupendo! Pensadlo.
Anyway, hay un libro que se llama The language Instinct de no se qué Pinker del MIT (Steven, creo) en el que dice que los escritores de todos los tiempos se caracterizan por romper las " leyes" gramaticales y las que haga falta...Creo que los creadores, también los de poca cultura, lo son entre otras cosas porque rompen con lo establecido y así avanzamos...Las normas están para saltárselas, esto lo decía hasta Beethoven.
Saludos y tolerancia


----------



## kidika

Además eso es lo bueno del arte, que a unos les inspira, sugiere, etc y a otros no, incluso unos lo consideran arte y otros no. No hay discusión posible. A mi algun grupo español de éxito cuyo nombre incluye el "pabellón auditivo" me parece espantoso y ahí están las masas apoyándoles...Y qué le vamos a hacer!
Saludos again


----------



## alexacohen

zapirucho said:


> Equivocada, tal vez, gratuita no.
> Saludos y adios.


Oh, ya lo creo que sí que es gratuita.
Comprueba la primera acepción del DRAE: tu post no tenía nada que ver con lo que se discutía en el hilo.
Por otra parte, yo prefiero comprobar mis datos en New Scientist, no en YouTube. Pero cada cual es libre de comprobar sus datos donde prefiera.



> *gratuito, ta.*
> (Del lat. _gratuītus_).
> 
> 1. adj. De balde o de gracia.
> 2. adj. Arbitrario, sin fundamento. _Suposición gratuita._ _Acusación gratuita._


----------



## JB

I usually avoid these lengthy discussions, but will put in my two cents here (just a personal opinion).  When translating puns and poetry, I think it may preferable to sacrifice the literal to keep the feeling.
In English "in heat" is used for people, but to imply the sense of basic animal passion.  

I like aurilla's attempt, but would modify it







 "You say that I'm dying to break the ice and quench the flames of that Soul on fire."



One more note, a plea, for everyone, speaking as Moderator.  We are constantly asking people for* context*, and often don't get it until the 10th post, after 8 of speculations.   It is so much more helpful to have it in the first post.   Thanks.


----------



## Moritzchen

Ah... permiso, disculpen todos pero... después de todo esto...
quién está en celo?


----------



## zapirucho

Hi Moritzchen,
You are right. This is getting far way out of control. I do beg your pardon (unless you're being ironic in your asking).
To me, and to most of the people, it is Alma that is on/in heat (I will never again feel confident as to which one to use). I think jbruceismay's translation manages to get across both meaning and feeling. And I think it's high time I went to bed.
Regards.


----------



## ILT

Since this thread is getting out of control, it is now closed.

ILT/Moderator


----------

